

Styling the unstylable: you can style title and html, too - TazeTSchnitzel
http://ajf.me/hacks/styling_the_unstylable/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Unfortunately, as I discovered when submitting this before changing the title,
Hacker News "sanitizes" titles by removing anything resembling an HTML tag. It
rendered as "Styling the unstylable: you can style and , too."

